# Regional Questions



## Claire (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm not sure where to post this, but a lot of people, especially newbies, as questions that can't be answered if we don't have a clue as to where they live.  Believe me, I understand reluctance with giving out too much information on-line.  But After giving advice to someone about ingredients I find out they live somewhere it simply isn't available; and receiving advice that tells me this or that ingredient is available "everywhere" in a grocery store from someone in New York or California, Heck, I get frustrated.  So give us an idea of where you live, and if you're giving a recipe or suggested of your specific ethnic background, where you, your family, or ancestors originated.  You are much more likely to get useful help that way!


----------



## Zhizara (Mar 13, 2011)

I agree.  Thank you for posting this.  It bothers me too. It is safe too, especially when you're using a nickname.  Someone will say something in a post, especially the weather thread, so that I'm curious where they live, but often find it's not shown.  

Just a generalized location would be fine, (Northern California, coastal Texas, etc.)  It often explains comments in their posts.


----------



## pacanis (Mar 13, 2011)

Ditto. I read something earlier today and had no idea where the member was talking about. Not that it really mattered, but it would have been nice to know, lol.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 13, 2011)

+ 100  To everything!! ~~~~ It should be required at registration to at least say what State you live in....


----------



## GB (Mar 13, 2011)

I do not think it should be a requirement at all. Everyone has varying levels of trust and fear. Some people have stalkers. Some people are very private. The option is there for people who are comfortable giving out info like that and for those not comfortable they can remain as anonymous as they like.


----------



## LindaZ (Mar 13, 2011)

Maybe just give a general world location like USA, Europe, Asia - that might help if someone doesn't want to be specific.


----------



## GB (Mar 13, 2011)

People already have the option to do do, but they also have the option not to show that if they are not even comfortable with that.


----------



## Selkie (Mar 13, 2011)

I agree with GB. Although I have no particular reason to disguise or otherwise not list my exact location, I feel I should have full control over what personal information I disclose and to whom.


----------



## pacanis (Mar 13, 2011)

I don't think of it so much as a requirement as I do simply being polite.
If you are going to mention local places or join in on the weather thread and similar, it would be nice to know.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 13, 2011)

I disagree.....Saying you live in Texas, or the S.W. US, or California is not an invasion of one's privacy...By not choosing the "option"/"requirement" a member is often times limiting the quality and quantity of responses they receive to inquires...

My name is Slim.... I Live in Texas ~~ Come find me!!


----------



## GB (Mar 13, 2011)

It sounds like you have never had to deal with a stalker or someone harassing you online UB.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 13, 2011)

It's even more complex when you consider we have a worldwide membership.  Sometimes a member asks a question and it seems simple on the surface until they reveal they live in Nepal or Afghanistan, or elsewhere.

It is often good and helpful to know but certainly not a requirement.  

On a connected subject, posters often ask a question with no background info.  "Why did my cake turn out so bad?".  Help us with a recipe, substitutions you made, etc.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 13, 2011)

GB said:


> It sounds like you have never had to deal with a stalker or someone harassing you online UB.



I have not GB ....If I began to "harass" Selkie online here....How long would that be tolerated? 

 Also agree with Andy  about the lack of pertinent information in some (many) requests for information..."I made my soup the same way I always have, but it tasted funny...Help me! What did I do wrong?


----------



## Selkie (Mar 13, 2011)

Uncle Bob, you go right ahead... I've got a thick skin, a sense of humor, and watch cat to guard the front door.

And by the way, I live in N.W. Arkansas, 30 minutes south from Branson, Missouri. Unless you carry a gun rack in the rear window of your pickup truck, and have a primered but unpainted driver's door (just the door) you had better be out of town by sunset.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 13, 2011)

Selkie said:


> ...and watch cat to guard the front door.




Better change my plans, I'm allergic to cats!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 13, 2011)

Selkie said:


> Uncle Bob, you go right ahead... I've got a thick skin, a sense of humor, and watch cat to guard the front door.



 Yikes I'm afraid of cats! ~~  Seriously I have no intention of harassing you or anyone, but if I did, and it were reported (which anyone should do)...How long do you think my membership would be valid here?? My guess, about as long as it would take for your Watch Cat to say Meow!


----------



## spork (Mar 13, 2011)

cats... hmm... okay, let me pocket that in case I ever need to harass Uncle Bob...   next to my file of Texas jokes. 

Regional info helps, yes, but nothing I can do about it.  So, I just try and read everyone's post as openly as I can, with the assumption that the member could be anyone from anywhere (and not excluding someone with malice).  I figure eventually after a hundred or so postings, I'll have better sense of who and where and can offer replies with consideration.  It's not a big deal.

I have been wanting a discussion thread of seasonal produce announcements.  Like, when Alaska's salmon harvest starts, when Florida's citrus crops are done, when New Zealand's apples arrives in the U.S., etc.  There's definite value to Regional Questions.


----------



## Zhizara (Mar 13, 2011)

I have been subject to a stalker, and moved to get away.  I didn't show my correct location for almost a year, when I realized he didn't know my screen name and that my current location was relevant to this forum.

I agree that it shouldn't be a requirement, but am glad to hear others mention the source of some frustration for me.  I had been thinking of making some kind of thread addressing the question.

I just hope that others will consider sharing their locations.  

Paraphrasing Uncle Bob, I'm Zhizara from NOLA.  I don't see how anyone could find me with that information.


----------



## pacanis (Mar 13, 2011)

I had to read your posts for a couple weeks to realize where NOLA was.
Just call me a slow yankee, lol.

Spork, you forgot someone from GA to let us know when Vidalia onions become available


----------



## Alix (Mar 13, 2011)

You guys are all so helpful to others! Perhaps when you go to answer a question and you feel you need more info, you could ask the poster? Often people stop by for just a short time to get their question answered and don't realize how much information they need to offer in order to get help.


----------



## Mama (Mar 13, 2011)

pacanis said:


> I had to read your posts for a couple weeks to realize where NOLA was.
> Just call me a slow yankee, lol.
> 
> Spork, you forgot *someone from GA to let us know when Vidalia onions become available *










  Mid-April!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 13, 2011)

Mama said:


> Mid-April!


----------



## Claire (Mar 13, 2011)

I DO NOT at all think it should be a requirement.  I understand the privacy fears.  It is just easier to tell people what to buy, where to get it, if they give a regional reference.  several times I've asked for help and I've always had my hometown in my leader.  There are only 3500 people in my town, and believe it or not, I live nowhere near Chicago, in a quite rural community.  Now I can get most of what I need in my home town, but when I first moved here, I could not buy any kind of short grain rice at all.  Just plain old store brand long grain rice.  Now, I'm a pretty experienced home cook, who has lived in much of the U.S.A.  But even recently, a friend wrote me that I could find toasted sesame seeds in the "Asian Aisle" of "any" grocery store.  Of course that friend has lived exclusively in Hawaii and Virginia in the few decades I've known her.  It is no biggie, I can toast my own.  Now, I do have a few feet of one side of one aisle of the grocery store with Asian ingredients.  Nowhere near a full aisle.  

the thing is, never assume you can get an ingredient "everywhere", and if you're asking for instructions to a specific dish, or asking where to find something (I've had people from this site send me food, and have told them where in Madison to find specific ingredients)(No, I don't live near enough to Madison to go there for even monthly shopping, especially in the winter).  

I especially enjoy it when people wrote in about their specific problems in lots of geographical areas, and have received many hints about recipes from different cultures.  I'm known for throwing a dinner party and giving a regional theme, which challenges all of our little gray cells.

I'm just saying, if you want specifics, and you really want help, and no one is stalking you (and yes, I have a good friend who _does_ have a stalker), just give us an idea of where you are.


----------



## pacanis (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks Mama!
I was afraid the cold spell might have harmed them.


----------



## spork (Mar 13, 2011)

LOL!  I wish mama and others would post a easy-to-use cut-n-paste FAQ of great smilies to supplement our VB forum.  For those graphically talented, I'd even suggest a proprietary DC smilie challenge.

For those who post a skeletal question, most never log back in for an answer.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 13, 2011)

spork said:


> LOL! I wish mama and others would post a easy-to-use cut-n-paste FAQ of great smilies to supplement our VB forum. For those graphically talented, I'd even suggest a proprietary DC smilie challenge.
> 
> For those who post a skeletal question, most never log back in for an answer.


 
I second both comments

We've helped lots of people who never come back.


----------



## Zhizara (Mar 13, 2011)

Alix said:


> You guys are all so helpful to others! Perhaps when you go to answer a question and you feel you need more info, you could ask the poster? Often people stop by for just a short time to get their question answered and don't realize how much information they need to offer in order to get help.




Excellent idea, Alix!


----------



## buckytom (Mar 13, 2011)

i completely agree with gb. it should not be a requirement.

in fact, skeletal questions are merely a beginning. it's up to the rank and file along with the op to flesh them out. this is DISCUSS cooking, afterall. not the dictionary of cooking, where a single (or a few), all encompassing answers define the subject at hand.


----------



## LPBeier (Mar 13, 2011)

Uncle Bob said:


> + 100  To everything!! ~~~~ It should be required at registration to at least say what State you live in....



I live in a state of confusion, Uncle Bob, does that count! 


Other than that I live in the PROVINCE of British Columbia!


----------



## simonbaker (Mar 13, 2011)

I think it would be nice to know at least what state or country you're in. Availability for certain products are not available in rural area's. Also on the thread'whats your weather lik today" it would be nice to know what part of the country they are coming from.  I'm in SD.


----------



## AnnieDrews (Mar 13, 2011)

This is a good topic. I don't think listing your location should be mandatory at all.

But one thing that might help would be if the poster could at least say what part of the country they live in. Example: Southwest, Northwest, Deep South, Gulf Coast region, etc. If outside of the U.S., they could post what part of the world they are in...Asia, Europe, Australia, South America, etc. I think that would be a good way to give some info that shouldn't be harmful to the poster's privacy.

I know, for myself, there are definitely ingredients, etc. that have been discussed here that I had no clue about. But I'm really enjoying learning about what others eat and how they prepare their dishes.


----------



## simonbaker (Mar 13, 2011)

Ditto.  Well said.


----------



## buckytom (Mar 14, 2011)

lol, simon. sd = san diego, south dakota, southern delaware, state of deliciousness??? 

j/k.

annie, a regional reference will only work in some discussions. like cornbread, or clam chowder for instance.

on the other hand, i can mention a dozen korean ingredients in a dish, but people who live within my region, heck, people in my state whose only exposure to korean culture are those odd soap operas on cable tv would have no idea what i was talking about.

but, they might learn a thing or two from the _discussion_ as you'd mentioned, and maybe try to find what we were talking about. of course it helps to be as open as possible with info if you need help, but that should be up to the individual member.


----------



## Claire (Mar 15, 2011)

I guess one thing that applies here is something I've never seen in the DC family (no, not Washington, DC!), but have in magazine articles and TV shows:  _You should only buy foods fresh, local, and in season._.  OK, what planet?  Then a recipe posted that calls for an ingredient that no way in ##** is fresh and in season where the chef is (usually NYC).  On the other hand, I've lived in Hawaii, and mangoes come in season .... _all at once_.  Many people are allergic to them, and you need about a zillion recipes for them if you have a tree (I didn't, so benefited from friends' bounty).  I never, in those years, paid for an avocado, papaya, mango, lime, or coconut.  So if I'd been on this line w/o identifying my location it would have been funny (my favorite of the above is still green mango salad, but now I have to pay a buck and a half for each mango, and what the market bears for the limes!).  In those days I could any Asian ingredient and great fish ... well, anywhere.  Now it can mean a day trip to another city!


----------



## simonbaker (Mar 15, 2011)

buckytom said:


> lol, simon. sd = san diego, south dakota, southern delaware, state of deliciousness???
> 
> j/k.
> 
> ...


 
South Dakota.......Great places, great faces....Mount Rushmore


----------



## buckytom (Mar 15, 2011)

i've always wanted to see the black hills and badlands ever since i read about teddy roosevelt and gutzon borglum's experiences there.

i'm a mountain man that never left nyc.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 16, 2011)

buckytom said:


> i've always wanted to see the black hills and badlands ever since i read about teddy roosevelt and gutzon borglum's experiences there.
> 
> i'm a mountain man that never left nyc.


 
I live out here and still haven't seen them.  Just seem to drift by on the way to Mom's.  By the time we go past, the Interstate branches into 2 and the route we need heads south, completely missing the Dakotas.


----------



## simonbaker (Mar 16, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I live out here and still haven't seen them. Just seem to drift by on the way to Mom's. By the time we go past, the Interstate branches into 2 and the route we need heads south, completely missing the Dakotas.


I love NYC I have only been there once, briefly. We are looking at going there for a family vacation, stay a few days the take a train up to Washington Dc. Recomend any good reataurants?


----------



## buckytom (Mar 16, 2011)

lol, only about a thousand! 

tell me what you like and your budget, and i'll give you a bunch.

oh, and stop by cbs (where i work) for a tour.


----------



## Barbara L (Mar 16, 2011)

buckytom said:


> lol, only about a thousand!
> 
> tell me what you like and your budget, and i'll give you a bunch.
> 
> oh, and stop by cbs (where i work) for a tour.


One of the best days of our vacation in 2008! James and I will never stop singing your praises BT! One of the nicest people we have ever met!

BT said I was the only one who took pictures of all the equipment!


----------



## buckytom (Mar 16, 2011)

barbara, you and james have to come back since we've rebuilt a whole new all server, all high def media distribution center. all of the equipment has cool bright blue leds blinking away. and  the evening news control room looks like the bridge of the starship enterprise.

i still have the statue of the father and son wildabeast on my desk that you gave me. (i'm still not sure why it had to be a wildebeast...lol. i guess it's better than a warthog!)


----------



## Barbara L (Mar 16, 2011)

It was a wildebeest because that is what I happened to come across! LOL The playful look on their faces made me think of you playing with your son!

Blue lights! Ooh pretty! Yes we need to go back!   One of these days we will get back. One day hanging out with you is not enough!


----------



## Barbara L (Mar 16, 2011)

By the way, other than the pictures of you BT (you handsome devil you!), this was one of my favorites.  Something about all of those colorful wires and cables--Kind of like life, everyone busy, going here and there, separate yet somehow intertwined. Also being somewhat mind-boggled that someone actually knows what all that stuff does!


----------



## buckytom (Mar 16, 2011)

wow! that is really cool! i never looked at populated jackfields in such an artistic way before, as a picture.

it"s more of what tiny spot in this mess do i need to find,  lol.


----------



## simonbaker (Mar 16, 2011)

buckytom said:


> lol, only about a thousand!
> 
> tell me what you like and your budget, and i'll give you a bunch.
> 
> oh, and stop by cbs (where i work) for a tour.


 
Sounds great! When we get closer to the details I will be in touch.Thanks!


----------

